# Searching for the holy trails in Nordhessen



## ride to live (1. September 2007)

Servus!
Würde gern mal die schönsten trails in Nordhessen küren un bewerten (un vielleicht nen paar neue kennenlernen)...
Würde die Fulletrails un den Alpen- bzw. Jägerpfad am Dörnberg, sowie den Urwaldsteig am Edersee als holy trails vorschlagen. Wer kennt ähnliche Traumtrails???
mfG


----------



## Stanislaw (24. September 2007)

Hi

Wo sind denn die Fulletrails, von denen habe  ich noch nie gehört.

mfg, Stani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (28. September 2007)

Das würd mich auch interessieren .
Zumal ich ab morgen zum Urlaub am Edersee bin und zufällig mein Fulle dabei haben werde .


----------



## Jehoover (4. Oktober 2007)

also ich kenne die genauen namen nicht aber ich kenne folgendes:

Einstieg hinter dem Herkules und ca. 500 m weiter wenn man am Parkplatz rechts in den Wald reinfährt. Erst recht flach und schnell und dann kommen einige Kicker... Ich fahre Hardtail und kann mich noch mit schrecken daran erinnern 

Außerdem gibt es auf der Mitte der Rasenallee einen Einstieg in einen Trail der dann (ich glaube so grob) in Harleshausen endet... Wenn man am Schloß die Rasenallee rechts weiterfährt und die kurze Abfahrt nimmt, kommt auf der rechten Seite ein kleiner unscheinbarer Parkplatz. Da gehts los 
Da sind einige Verückte ständig am bauen und ich fahre nur artig wie ich bin hoch um Herkules 

Wer mehr wissen will, muss mal mitkommen... Aber wie gesagt ich bin kein Verrückter


----------



## freak91 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde die saunase oda auch steinbachtal gennant richtig geil! 
mfg


----------



## Renato (5. Oktober 2007)

So , bin vom Edersee zurück und muß sagen : Spitze wars ! ( und schmutzig )

Im Übereifer hatte ich mir vorgenommen den Edersee am Dienstag auf dem Urwaldsteig zu umrunden und es dafür am Montag davor etwas ruiger angehen zu lassen .
Am Ende hab ich dann doch nur den Urwaldsteig zwischen Niederwerbe und Staumauer kennengelernt . Ich bin in dieser Ecke schon desöfteren unterwegs gewesen aber ohne tiefere Ortskenntnisse bestand immer die Gefahr nach einer Abfahrt wieder an der Uferstraße zu stehen um den Rückweg anzutreten .
Durch die noch recht neue Beschilderung bleibt man aber immer halb oben , ohne sich allzuweit vom See zu entfernen . Die steilen Wandersteige waren durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage herrlich rutschig . Ohne es zu bemerken hab ich mir noch an meinem Albert Hinterreifen einen Seitenstollen abgerissen und die Seitenwand geschlitzt . Das ist mir in drei mal Gardasee noch nicht passiert .
Dank noch an Stanislaw für die Einladung mitzufahren aber die Nachricht erreichte mich erst als ich schon wieder zu Hause war .
Für die nächsten Sommerferien sind schon 2 Wochen Edersee in Planung .
Ich meld mich dann rechtzeitig hier .


----------



## bergsprint (1. November 2007)

ride to live schrieb:


> Servus!
> Würde gern mal die schönsten trails in Nordhessen küren un bewerten (un vielleicht nen paar neue kennenlernen)...
> 
> Fahr Samstags 14.30 Sporthalle Karl Marx Str. in Heiligenrode mit den Funbikern
> ...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (5. November 2007)

...und nicht zu vergessen "meine haustrails" rund um bad sooden-allendorf!

...guckst du auf meine homepage...


----------



## finnluka (16. November 2007)

ich würde da noch meinen Haustrail im "echten" Kellerwald erwähnen wollen.

von Haddenberg über den Exhelmer Stein-Wüstegarten-Bergfreiheit-Zwesten

ist nicht allzu lang, aber recht schön zu fahren und geile Aussicht vom Turm ist inclusive


----------

